# From another Forum



## icfmike (Oct 24, 2010)

Dear Field and Stream Editors,
Oct. issue of Field & Stream and came to the F&S Campfire section on page 9.
The person writing the editorial/making the complaint is commenting on a handgun article that was written earlier.


I just read the response of Mr. Forrest Mize of Ventura, CA to an article in F&S that you allowed to be printed:
" I just read the article about handgun hunting(The Huns is in Hand"Field Test) and I am disgusted that you put it in your magazine. People who hunt with pistols are showoffs, braggarts, poseurs, and hacks. They are not hunters. As hunters, we owe it to the animals to give them a clean kill and use the tools best suited for accurate shot placement. A pistol is not nearly as accurate as a rifle and, therefore, should never be used to hunt. This kind of disrespect for animals and foolishness is what gives the public the idea that hunters are a bunch of rednecks and cowboys. Save the pistols for the target range where they belong."

Is rather irritating.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well.. I'm a Redneck and I do hunt with a handgun.


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 24, 2010)

The guy who said this is a FN idiot!!!!!!!!!!!!!Yeah come on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2010)

A   least little bit uninformed doncha think.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 25, 2010)

icfmike said:


> Dear Field and Stream Editors,
> Oct. issue of Field & Stream and came to the F&S Campfire section on page 9.
> The person writing the editorial/making the complaint is commenting on a handgun article that was written earlier.
> 
> ...



The guy in the article is a hack, himself.  He obviously knows nothing about the sport or the outdoors, or about the ethics of hunting.  He also has no idea how occurate 
handguns can be (and for that matter, how INaccurate some rifles can be).  He's also probably never heard of getting closer than 150 yards from a deer.  I stalk as close as I can get to make my handgun shots.  Maybe as far as 50-75 yards.... but more likely 5-20 yards.

Some people just haven't a clue.


----------



## Buck111 (Oct 27, 2010)

Another "expert outdoorsman" chimes in. As my dear grandmother used to say, "bless his heart, he's just an idjit...".


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2010)

Please let the village know that we found their idiot.








Anti-hunters don't need to campain all that hard against us because of the endeavors of so-called hunters like this jackleg.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 28, 2010)

nickE10mm said:


> I stalk as close as I can get to make my handgun shots.  Maybe as far as 50-75 yards.... but more likely 5-20 yards.
> 
> Some people just haven't a clue.



You can take this however you like, but I don't believe you can stalk to within 5-20yds of a Georgia whitetail.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 28, 2010)

JWarren said:


> You can take this however you like, but I don't believe you can stalk to within 5-20yds of a Georgia whitetail.



I've done it to several Missouri whitetails... So the sky's the limit, right?


----------



## Sargent (Oct 28, 2010)

JWarren said:


> You can take this however you like, but I don't believe you can stalk to within 5-20yds of a Georgia whitetail.


 
Been within 20 several times.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 28, 2010)

Sargent said:


> Been within 20 several times.



I stand by my statement. Everyone has walked within 20yds of a deer if they have been in the woods a lot, but very few times have they been successful at bagging that deer. That is not the same as stalking to within 20yds of a deer and harvesting it. There is a reason that 99% of the hunters either hunt from tree stands or ground blinds, stalking a whitetail deer is one of the most difficult things you can do. I have hunted with some very, very good hunters that could not even remotely be as successful as they are if they chose to only stalk deer in the areas that we hunt. That is not to say that everyone can't, but the overwhelming majority of hunters cannot consistently stalk deer in Georgia.

So, congratulations on being in that 1%.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 28, 2010)

JWarren said:


> I stand by my statement. Everyone has walked within 20yds of a deer if they have been in the woods a lot, but very few times have they been successful at bagging that deer. That is not the same as stalking to within 20yds of a deer. There is a reason that 99% of the hunters either hunt from tree stands or ground blinds, stalking a whitetail deer is one of the most difficult things you can do. I have hunted with some very, very good hunters that could not even remotely be as successful as they are if they chose to only stalk deer in the areas that we hunt. That is not to say that everyone can't, but the overwhelming majority of hunters cannot consistently stalk whitetail deer in Georgia.
> 
> So, congratulations on being in that 1%.


 
To get within 20 yds and to kill within 20 yds are completely different.  

The vast majority of time any move within that radius will automatically spook a deer.  So shouldering, cocking and firing is extremely difficult.


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 28, 2010)

JWarren said:


> You can take this however you like, but I don't believe you can stalk to within 5-20yds of a Georgia whitetail.



i had a fawn earlier this year run within 5 yds of me while bleating during a scouting trip earlier this year.  guess it heard me walking and thought i was the doe??

that counts right..................


----------



## JWarren (Oct 28, 2010)

ranger374 said:


> i had a fawn earlier this year run within 5 yds of me while bleating during a scouting trip earlier this year.  guess it heard me walking and thought i was the doe??
> 
> that counts right..................



Sure.....you could have just knocked it in the head with a stick.


----------



## bowyer (Oct 28, 2010)

JWarren said:


> You can take this however you like, but I don't believe you can stalk to within 5-20yds of a Georgia whitetail.



My son has taken several deer and hogs at less than 10 yards with his bow while stalking. We do 99% of our bow hunting from the ground using mostly natural cover.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 29, 2010)

I would like to invite that person to my range with any rifle that he wished to bring and I will bring my pistols.

Say, $10 a shot.  Closest to the bull wins.  I bet I could pay for my next XP.


----------



## Richard P (Oct 29, 2010)

Be sure to invite his buddies. Make sure they go first.


----------



## kdean (Nov 9, 2010)

I hope Mr. Whitetail (Larry Weishuhn) has read that idiots article.  I'd like to hear what his response would be to it.  Stalking a deer to within 20 yards is definitely possible in Georgia.  I've done it a couple times but the deer have to work with you to do it.  You need the wind in your favor, trees to stand behind, wet leaves for closing some distance and they need to be feeding somewhat towards you.  Wet leaves are the key though thats the only time I will stalk them.


----------

